# MTB-Touren Saarbrücken



## ImaXe (5. Juni 2008)

HI!

Ich suche ein paar Leute die regelmäßige MTB-Touren machen. Um Saarbrücken und St.Ingbert rum. 

Ich hoffe ich finde ein paar willige Biker.  

Greetz


----------



## Laktatbolzen (5. Juni 2008)

Servus.

wie wäre es mit morgen gugst Du hier.

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=339603

gruß tilo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ImaXe (7. Juni 2008)

Servus!

Wer hat denn lust morgen Früh die grüne PUR-Strecke mal anzugehen?

Greetz


----------



## Canyonbiker (20. Juli 2008)

ich weiss, hier is alles schon a bissl älter... aber besteht trotzdem noch das interesse an ein paar ründchen?
also ich fahr immer mal von saarbrücken oder campus...

wie wärs mit dienstag? zeit wär mir egal, kann auch schon vormittags sein...


----------



## Klinger (22. Juli 2008)

...wie wärs mit Mi ca 16:00 bis open end?


----------



## ImaXe (22. Juli 2008)

Servus!

@Canyonbiker: Ja sehr gerne Dienstag, also heute ist noch drin und

@Klinger: morgen um 1600 von mir aus auch.

Greetz


----------



## Canyonbiker (22. Juli 2008)

klasse -wann heute?
wie wärs mit treffen am waldhaus-studentenwohnheim?
hab ne tour vom waldhaus aus- nich so lang-ca 1,5h, aber intensiv


----------



## ImaXe (22. Juli 2008)

@canyonbiker

Von mir aus sofort

also um 1100


----------



## Canyonbiker (22. Juli 2008)

ok 1100 am waldhaus studentenwohnheim
bis gleich


----------



## Canyonbiker (22. Juli 2008)

@klinger: morgen wär ich dabei -1600 steht? treffpunkt?


----------



## Klinger (23. Juli 2008)

Du hast PN


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ImaXe (23. Juli 2008)

Du hast PN??

Also ich bin auch um 1600 Uhr dabei.

Wo jetzt genau?


----------



## Canyonbiker (23. Juli 2008)

also ich werd nicht kommen, da es zeitlich nicht passt 50km zu radeln...
ansonsten bin ich aber die nächsten male gern dabei...


----------



## ImaXe (23. Juli 2008)

@Klinger


Servus!
Wie sieht es denn heut noch aus mit radeln??

Greetz


----------



## Klinger (24. Juli 2008)

@all:
Das war wohl planungstechnisch alles etwas eng und dumm gelaaf!
Bin eigentlich (fast) jeden Mi so ca ab 16:00-16:30 Mtb-mäßig in und um Sb unterwegs.
Man sollte vielleicht schon Mo oder Di schon ein Plänchen machen wer-wo-wie lang?
Dann lernt der Canyonbiker auch mal die Gegend kennen.....


----------



## Klinger (5. August 2008)

Hallo Jungs,
wer will morgen ca 16:00 velo fahren?


----------



## Canyonbiker (5. August 2008)

würd gerne, kann aber morgen leider nicht... donnerstag?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Klinger (6. August 2008)

Kann diese Woche nur Mittwoch


----------



## ImaXe (6. August 2008)

Servus!

also um 1600 und wo würdest du denn gerne abfahren??

Greetz


----------



## Klinger (6. August 2008)

@ImaXe: Ich habe im Keller noch ein Mavic-Hinterrad stehen, könnte ich Dir leihweiae zur Verfügung stellen, oder besser nicht????????


----------



## ImaXe (6. August 2008)

@ Klinger

Ich kriege es am Sa repariert, aber danke für das Angebot. Aber danach geht es wieder rund.
Bis nächste Woche.

Greetz


----------



## Klinger (12. August 2008)

@ ImaXe: Rad repariert und morgen startklar?


----------



## ImaXe (12. August 2008)

Yupp!
Alles Heil, aber ich muss morgen um 1930 arbeiten, wenn dir das zeitlich in den Kram passt und das Wetter einigermaßen gut ist dann können wir starten.
#
Greetz


----------



## PirateSB (17. August 2008)

aloha!
habe nächste woche frei & wollte das 2radmäßig mal ausnutzen, wer also lust hat mitzufahren bzw. mich mitzunehmen, einfach hier melden
wollte z.b. auch die pur mal angehen


----------



## Canyonbiker (17. August 2008)

also ich würd morgen ne runde fahren-so gegen nachmittag, wenns nich allzusehr regnet.
die tour is eher schnell als lang, stimmts ImaXe  - 30km und ca 1,5h
als treffpunkt wär mir am studentenwohnheim waldhaus recht- gerne auch wo anders...


----------



## PirateSB (17. August 2008)

Canyonbiker schrieb:


> also ich würd morgen ne runde fahren-so gegen nachmittag, wenns nich allzusehr regnet.
> die tour is eher schnell als lang, stimmts ImaXe  - 30km und ca 1,5h
> als treffpunkt wär mir am studentenwohnheim waldhaus recht- gerne auch wo anders...



gegen nachmittag klingt gut 
zügig wäre auch noch ok, aber verhetzen kann ich mich leider nicht, bin noch nicht so viel rum gekommen dieses jahr.... ggf. kann ich mich dann ja wieder ausklinken
welche uhrzeit hattest du denn angepeilt?


----------



## Canyonbiker (17. August 2008)

wie du magst- 16 uhr? 
falls noch wer anders mitwill- IMMER GERNE!!!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## PirateSB (17. August 2008)

Canyonbiker schrieb:


> wie du magst- 16 uhr?
> falls noch wer anders mitwill- IMMER GERNE!!!!!



ok - bin dabei


----------



## ImaXe (18. August 2008)

@Canyonbiker

Servus geht leider gar nicht, weil Freitag noch eine Klausur ansteht. Seit der letzten Tour hat mein Fahrrad eine kleine Macke im Trettlager, heißt es rattert und knattert wie verrückt und das muss ich erstmal mit einem Kollegen auseinander bauen.
Aber nach dem Freitag gehe ich jeden Tag fahren, dann können wir uns auf jedenfall nochmal kurzschliessen. 
Schön das du dich gemeldet hast. 
Aber ich wünsche euch viel Spass beim rumheizen.

Greetz


----------



## Canyonbiker (18. August 2008)

@ImaXe: jo schade, ich hab morgen klausur ^^ 
naja aber ab mittwoch bin ich erstmal weg- die guten alten heimatlichen trails bearbeiten. aber ich meld mich, wenns hier wieder losgeht

bis denn


----------



## PirateSB (20. August 2008)

war ne schöne runde - kurz & knackig


----------



## wilde.lilli (12. September 2008)

Hallo!

In SB veranstaltet der Alpenverein alle 14 Tage, mittwochs eine Tour von ca. 3 Stunden. Schau mal auf der Homepage vom Alpenverein, dort findest du die Termin.

Wäre auch dabei, aber die Anreise ist mir zu weit.

vg Lilli


----------



## Markus (MW) (12. September 2008)

wilde.lilli schrieb:


> Hallo!
> 
> In SB veranstaltet der Alpenverein alle 14 Tage, mittwochs eine Tour von ca. 3 Stunden. Schau mal auf der Homepage vom Alpenverein, dort findest du die Termin.
> 
> ...



Ein Link zum Alpenverein ist immer hilfreich.
Meist aber nix für Hardcore Biker


----------



## wilde.lilli (13. September 2008)

Hallo Markus,

da kannst du vielleicht recht haben, aber nicht bei allen Alpinisten. Schau mal auf die Homepage von den Maschfindern.de - das ist der NK DAV, wo übrigens auch Bernd Feld drin ist.

Ein schönes Wochenende bei der CTF in Beckingen?

vg Lilli


----------



## Markus (MW) (13. September 2008)

@ lilli
Is schon klar, Lilli. Ich meinte nur, dass die "normalen" Ausflüge eher was für Tourenfahre sind. 

Wie war es denn heute beim Treff. Ich hatte meine Gummistiefel nicht gefunden, sonst wäre ich auch noch gekommen. 

Kommt Ihr morgen nach Reimsbach??


----------



## wilde.lilli (15. September 2008)

Hallo Markus,

es hatte sich nur ein Mutiger gemeldet, und dem hatte ich dann abgesagt, denn es hatte nur geregnet. Dafür war der Sonntag optimal zum Biken.

Ich hoffe, dass nächsten Samtag noch welche kommen, deshalb überlege ich mir, ob ich dann noch nach Heimbach komme, das dauert ja auch seine Zeit, außerdem habe ich abends noch einen Gesangsauftritt. Wenn ich soviel "japse" kann ich abends nicht so gut singen, dann bin ich eher heiser :-(

vg Lilli


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jan84 (15. Juni 2009)

Mahlzeit allerseits, muss mal ne Thread-Leiche ausgraben . Bin berufl. Freitag bis Donnerstag in Saarbrücken, lohnt es sich das Bike mit einzupacken? Gibt es ein paar schöne Touren (bis ca 2,5Std) die direkt in Saarbrücken starten und die man als nicht-local einigermaßen gescheit fahren kann?

grüße & danke schonmal,
Jan


----------



## puremalt (15. Juni 2009)

Hi Jan,

Ob sich das lohnt? Es ist sogar Pflicht, sein Bike mitzubringen. Die Leute kommen sogar aus Norwegen, um hier zu biken.

Es gibt ab SB in allen Himmelsrichtungen jede Menge Touren. 
Süden: Spichern. 
Westen: Saarkohlewald, Völklingen, Region Messe, Warndt. 
Norden: Schwarzenberg. 
Osten: Ensheimer Gelösch, St.Ingberter Pur.

Es gibt mehrere Treffs, wo du dich anschließen kannst. 
Mittwochs: siehe Nightride-Thread oder Hochschulsport (HSSP)-Thread. 
Donnerstags: HSSP
Samstags: Mandelbachtaler-Thread. Köllervalley-Thread. MTB-Treff am Wellness-Fitness-Studio. 
Oder trag dich im "ich geh gleich biken"-Thread ein.


----------



## jan84 (17. Juni 2009)

Super, vielen Dank für die Infos 



puremalt schrieb:


> Hi Jan,
> 
> Ob sich das lohnt? Es ist sogar Pflicht, sein Bike mitzubringen. Die Leute kommen sogar aus Norwegen, um hier zu biken.
> 
> ...


----------

